# Hibernate Konfiguration



## klattiator (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich entwickle gerade eine J2SE-Applikation und habe ein Problem beim Verbinden von Hibernate mit meiner lokalen H2-DB. Beim Laden eines Entities bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

INFO SessionFactoryObjectFactory:82 - Not binding factory to JNDI, no JNDI name configured

Hat da vielleicht jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? 


Meine hibernate.cfg.xml sieht so aus:
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC
		"-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN"
		"http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd">

<hibernate-configuration>
    <session-factory>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class">org.h2.Driver</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.url">jdbc:h2:db/main</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.username">*****</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.password">*****</property>
        <property name="hibernate.dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.H2Dialect</property>
	<property name="show_sql">true</property>

	<mapping class="entities.Baustelle" />
    </session-factory>
</hibernate-configuration>[/XML]


----------



## sparrow (9. Mai 2009)

Bist du dir sicher, dass es eine Fehlermeldung ist?
Liest sich eher wie ein Hinweis, also eine normale Fehlermeldung.


----------



## klattiator (9. Mai 2009)

Okay, dann hat das vielleicht nichts damit zu tun, aber direkt darauf folgt eine NullPointerException und zwar bei session.get() in der folgenden Methode:


```
private void loadBaustelle(Integer id) {
        Session session = sf.openSession();
        bau = (Baustelle) session.get(bau.getClass(), id);
        session.close();
}
```

Hier mal meine Entity-Klasse:


```
package entities;

import java.io.Serializable;
import java.util.Date;
import javax.persistence.Embedded;
import javax.persistence.Entity;
import javax.persistence.GeneratedValue;
import javax.persistence.GenerationType;
import javax.persistence.Id;
import javax.persistence.Temporal;

@Entity (name = "BAUSTELLEN")
public class Baustelle implements Serializable {
    
    private Integer id;
    private String baunr;
    private String name;
    private String beschreibung;
    private Float stdsatz;
    private Adresse adresse;
    private Date erstelldatum;
    private Date aenderdatum;

    public void setId(Integer id) {
        this.id = id;
    }

    @Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.AUTO)
    public Integer getId() {
        return id;
    }

    @Embedded
    public Adresse getAdresse() {
        return adresse;
    }

    public void setAdresse(Adresse adresse) {
        this.adresse = adresse;
    }

    @Temporal(javax.persistence.TemporalType.DATE)
    public Date getAenderdatum() {
        return aenderdatum;
    }

    public void setAenderdatum(Date aenderdatum) {
        this.aenderdatum = aenderdatum;
    }

    public String getBaunr() {
        return baunr;
    }

    public void setBaunr(String baunr) {
        this.baunr = baunr;
    }

    public String getBeschreibung() {
        return beschreibung;
    }

    public void setBeschreibung(String beschreibung) {
        this.beschreibung = beschreibung;
    }

    @Temporal(javax.persistence.TemporalType.DATE)
    public Date getErstelldatum() {
        return erstelldatum;
    }

    public void setErstelldatum(Date erstelldatum) {
        this.erstelldatum = erstelldatum;
    }

    public String getName() {
        return name;
    }

    public void setName(String name) {
        this.name = name;
    }

    public Float getStdsatz() {
        return stdsatz;
    }

    public void setStdsatz(Float stdsatz) {
        this.stdsatz = stdsatz;
    }
}
```


----------



## sparrow (9. Mai 2009)

Unter umständen ist bau noch null? Dann geht natürlich auch kein .getClass();


```
private void loadBaustelle(Integer id) {
        Session session = sf.openSession();
        bau = (Baustelle) session.get(Baustelle.class, id);
        session.close();
}
```


----------



## klattiator (9. Mai 2009)

Achso! Ja tatsache, das war der Fehler! Danke! :toll:


----------

